

Pirate Bay Announces Global Anonymity Service - chaostheory
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-announces-ipredator-global-anonymity-service-090323/

======
mkuhn
The PirateBay is somewhat known for announcing new stuff which they don't do
afterwards. So until I see the service I don't believe it...

see e.g. <http://thepiratebay.org/blog/49>, <http://thepiratebay.org/blog/69>

~~~
samueladam
Have you seen the release date?

~~~
mkuhn
According to the article the April 1st is chosen because of the IPRED
legislation that is going active on that day (see also:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPRED>)

I know TPB has pulled some nice stunts when it comes to April Fool's jokes but
because of this correlation I think they mean it. Even though the date isn't
ideal... But I stand by my prior statement, that I will only believe it when I
see it.

~~~
electromagnetic
Well at least the IPRED legislation actually puts restrictions on prosecution.
Companies will be forced to sue or not, and the use of any anonymity software
to protect yourself will only make your chances of avoiding punishment better,
because unless the company sues you in a short time then they won't be allowed
to at all.

However, IPRED is only to enforce fair and just copyright laws. It protects
people from being sued ridiculous amounts, but it will also likely increase
the legal action taken. Possibly the worst part of this legislation is the
overburden it will place on the legal system, there's enough problems with
most countries court system that we don't need additional weight being placed
by unnecessary and frivolous lawsuits.

Although on the other hand, I suspect most of these cases will end up going in
front of a small claims court judge, which in most cases tend to be younger
(basically it's where most judges start before going upwards), which may
assist in beating the claims. If you get a 30 something judge then there's a
high chance of them understanding technology, and equally a high chance that
they themselves have 'pirated' something. They're less likely to tolerate BS
and from what I know of the court system, if judges start seeing way too many
cases from the likes of music associations it will start pissing them off, and
when they're their decision is final it could end up good for the private
citizen.

------
lpgauth
I'm all for anonymity but adding layers like this just slows down the whole
download process...

------
ensignavenger
Other than speed, would there be any benefit to using a service like this
compared to using TOR?

~~~
lpgauth
Data is encrypted... Tor is plain text which is a huge security risk as anyone
running a Tor node can just sniff your traffic.

~~~
wmf
Tor encrypts data from your computer to the exit node; it's in the clear from
the exit node to the server. Tor provides the same level of encryption as a
VPN, but with anonymity.

~~~
lpgauth
Your right, I remembered read about this:
[http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2007/09/security-
expert...](http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2007/09/security-expert-used-
tor-to-collect-government-e-mail-passwords.ars) and figured it was plaintext,
my bad.

------
chris11
How is this different from any other VPN? I am assuming that VPNs normally
don't keep logs or destroy them quickly. So I really don't see any major
benefit, other than the price and the fact that it is being run by TPB.

~~~
cstejerean
From the article

"The weak link in any VPN/anonymity service is always their willingness (or
otherwise) to hand over your customer data when pressured under the law.
However, with IPREDATOR this should not be an issue since the service is
promising to keep no logs of user activity whatsoever."

